# Celebrities with Cameras



## Tiller (Jan 1, 2014)

?????????? ???? ? ?????????????? | journal.foto.ua

The page is in Russian, but you don't need to read it to enjoy.

My favorite is the first one of Jessica Alba, but I'm not sure if that's because of her or that sexy large format


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 1, 2014)

Interesting to see a couple of Mick Jagger!

Funny how I only noticed the Beatles was one of the only English written words! 

Nice snaps - great idea with the pigeons too!


----------



## TheCameraLady (Jan 1, 2014)

Tyra Banks shoots Hasselblad!


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 1, 2014)

James Dean... Nuff said.


----------



## PseudoPsychosis (Jan 1, 2014)

Tiller said:


> ?????????? ???? ? ?????????????? | journal.foto.ua
> 
> The page is in Russian, but you don't need to read it to enjoy.
> 
> My favorite is the first one of Jessica Alba, but I'm not sure if that's because of her or that sexy large format



The first picture is Angelina Jolie not Jessica Alba!


----------



## Tiller (Jan 1, 2014)

PseudoPsychosis said:


> The first picture is Angelina Jolie not Jessica Alba!



Huh, shows how much I know about celebrities


----------



## Derrel (Jan 2, 2014)

The hot new necklace for Hollywood celebrities? Leica, of course...Shooting Film: Celebrities with Their Leica Cameras  Hell, even Miley Cyrus has an M8.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Jan 2, 2014)

The 2 I have run into at MX facilities over the past few years are Randy Johnson ( retired MLB pitcher "the Big Unit) and the other was Lyle Lovett. Was surprised to learn that Johnson actually majored in photojournalism.


----------



## cgw (Jan 2, 2014)

Check out Sean Penn in the Himalayas scene in "Walter Mitty." Nikon F3T HP champagne+MD4 and what appears to be a Leica M6(?).


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 2, 2014)

My favorite "celebrity" photographer (and I'm surprised he's not pictured in that piece) is Graham Nash...


----------



## ratssass (Jan 2, 2014)

#13........is that a young KMH??


----------



## Conter (Jan 9, 2014)

Pitt was crazy acting with Leica in such a way


----------



## Braineack (Jan 9, 2014)

Tiller said:


> My favorite is the first one of Jessica Alba, but I'm not sure if that's because of her or that sexy large format




You mean angelina jolie?  You got me all excited...


----------



## terri (Jan 9, 2014)

That's a great collection of celeb images - the cameras are what make them special.   

I love the one of George Harrison.   :love:


----------



## Designer (Jan 9, 2014)

Bridget Bardot's camera, LOL!


----------



## ndancona (Jan 9, 2014)

No GoPro's...LoL


----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 10, 2014)

That's not a camera Jane Fonda is using.   It's the rangefinder of an antiaircraft gun.   In North Vietnam.   Just saying.


----------



## manicmike (Jan 10, 2014)

Makes me feel good to know I have no idea who 90 percent of those celebs are.


----------

